# Massey Ferguson serial numbers somebody help if can



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

So....I have a Massey Ferguson 168,and by the serial number from the engine(236UA111397L) it says that the engine was made before 1974,but from the serial number from the dashboard(168 258712 PFBH) I looked after it and it says that the tractor was made in 1976....and I wonder if that is right,or maybe the guy from whom I bought it had replaced the original engine from it...if somebody can help me clear things out please help...PS there are no signs on the engine from what you could see that it was replaced...


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

lorand said:


> So....I have a Massey Ferguson 168,and by the serial number from the engine(236UA111397L) it says that the engine was made before 1974,but from the serial number from the dashboard(168 258712 PFBH) I looked after it and it says that the tractor was made in 1976....and I wonder if that is right,or maybe the guy from whom I bought it had replaced the original engine from it...if somebody can help me clear things out please help...PS there are no signs on the engine from what you could see that it was replaced...


probably one is eng serial # and the other is the tractors #.they may have made more engs in 74 than they used so they used them in 75-76


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

DBJR73 said:


> probably one is eng serial # and the other is the tractors #.they may have made more engs in 74 than they used so they used them in 75-76


Haven't think'd of that....but I guess that's the reason


----------



## dkc265 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have what I think is a 265 but the serial no plate is missing, any suggestions on how I can find the year ?


----------

